# Cat still has diarrhoea with white specks



## Flufflemunch (Mar 1, 2014)

hiya,

I posted last week as my cat (who has been on cage rest for a broken pelvis) developed diarrhoea. I notice there were tiny white dots in the poop, which is extremely runny. I took him to the vet who thought it sounded like worms and gave him Drontal on Friday. He's also been on a chicken and rice diet though I confess I did give him dry food yesterday as he had took to the vet for his X-ray and when he got home he was so hungry and drugged up I felt sorry for him! I also thought the diarrhea had cleared up and we had managed to block him up nicely with the chicken and rice as he hadn't really been over the weekend and certainly not like before. However this morning another liquid poop and still the white dots! They are not moving so not alive but there are lots of them....

I'm waiting for the vet to get back to me but could it be something else? Really want to get this cleared up as he has so many other bits of him healing I need his energy to be concentrated on that! 

Thanks all xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Could the "white dots" in his stools be undigested rice? The best diet for treating diarrhoea is plain boiled chicken with some of the nutritious cooking water. Rice is not necessary. Try leaving out the rice and just give him the chicken and water .

If the diarrhoea is no better after a couple of days and there are still white dots in his stools, then I advise you to have a lab test done of his faeces. You will need a 3 day pooled sample. [Store it in a cool place but not in the fridge].

To have the test done through the vet will cost around £60. Or you can go direct to Pinmore Labs, which will cost you around £35. They are a reputable lab used by many vet practices, and you can ask them to email the results to your vet as well as you.

Don't feed him dry food - it can cause diarrhoea or loose stools in some cats!


----------



## Flufflemunch (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Chillmix, it's not undigested rice as he had it before the bland diet. The vet specified chicken AND rice for some reason so I'm sticking with that until Friday. Bathe thought could be more dead eggs after the treatment. They said if it's not cleared up by then they will run tests on his samples .

Really hope it clears back up as we have enough to deal with without poop issues!! He's had them on and off since he was a baby as he had giardia so very prone to these stomach issues sadly


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The reason for adding rice is simply to prevent the cat developing constipation on a diet of pure chicken. So the rice is there as roughage, there is no other purpose to it, as cats don't need carbs. 

Unfortunately with some cats the addition of rice to the chicken can cause the stools to continue being loose, so it can be counterproductive to add rice. In severe and chronic cases of diarrhoea there is a much quicker and more effective response to a diet of plain boiled or poached chicken and the stock that it's cooked in. .But if your cat's diarrhoea is not severe then he will probably cope with the rice added to the chicken. 

On a diet of plain chicken the stools usually firm up within a couple of days and then the cat can gradually go back on a normal diet. I have never had a case of constipation develop as a result.


----------



## Flufflemunch (Mar 1, 2014)

Hmm, maybe the rice isn't helping then...I'll take it out after today. Unfortunately my cat isn't crazy about plain boiled chicken so I worry that he'll eat enough. His stool is still extremely runny which is stressful as he keeps wiping his butt along the floor...not helped by the fact he's either in a collar or a cat suit so can't clean himself as he usually would!


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

Could it be his anal glands?


----------



## Flufflemunch (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Sherylina what do you mean?

He did see a vet and she didn't mention that...I'm certain it's some kind of parasite though no idea how he could have got it as he has been inside!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The anal glands should empty each time the cat defecates. They don't empty properly if the stool is loose There needs to be a certain amount of pressure in the rectum during defecation. The stool needs to be firm but not hard. If the anal glands are not emptying then the cat may scoot their bottom along the floor to try and get rid of the feeling of an obstruction in the glands.

A cat may also scoot their bottom if the anus is sore from being scalded by the diarrhoea. It is important to get the diarrhoea sorted out a.s.a.p so the anal glands can empty. The vet can empty the anal glands manually, as a short term measure. Worms/parasites can also cause scooting of the butt.

My cats don't like boiled chicken either. So I cook it in the oven instead in a pan with an inch and a half of water and baking foil over the top. I hour at Gas Mark 5. The cats love it cooked like that. Strain off the liquid into a pyrex bowl, cool and then refrigerate overnight, then skim off the fat and use for cooking. You are left with a lovely nutritious jelly which you can dilute a little and then freeze in ice cube trays. Defrost cubes as required, to add to the chicken.

For a change to the baked chicken, you can give steamed white fish and some of the cooking liquid.


----------



## Flufflemunch (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Chillminx, are you a vet?

I will try cooking it like that tomorrow. Bear with me as I'm a vegetarian and boiling meat for the kitty is the only meat cooking I've ever done! So do I not give my cat the liquid it is cooked in (as I won't be using it for myself) or do I refrigerate it then add to the chicken next day...?

I'm thinking maybe the scooting is either due to worms (though those have been treated?!) or because of the cat suit/collar (as he can't lick himself clean immediately so just wipes it on the floor). I take the suit or collar off when I can catch him so he can clean himself but he wipes it immediately..aughhhh.!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Keep the Simple Solution to hand atm so you can spray the streaks on the carpet immediately!  (Have been there!)

What wormer was used? It should have been a total wormer. Not all types are. 

No, I am not a vet, just someone with many years experience living with cats, and also I help run a Rescue. 
, 
Sorry, I dashed off the cooking instructions rather, here they are in more detail. Do please say if you need me to clarify anything. 

You will need some chicken legs or drumsticks. They are a better flavour than breast meat, and more nutritious as they contain more taurine. 

You will also need a baking pan for the oven. The baking pan or tin should be about 2 and half to 3 inches deep. 

Grease the pan with fat or butter and put the chicken in. 

Add hot water from the kettle, filling the pan to about one and half inches deep. Cover the pan with baking foil.

Heat the oven, Gas Mark 5. Place the foil covered pan on the top shelf of the oven for one hour. Remove and lift the foil lid for the chicken to cool.

The liquid in the pan (the stock) will be fatty, so don't give it as it is. Strain it off into a pyrex bowl or jug, cover and refrigerate over night. The fat will rise to the top and set. 

Next day skim the fat off and save it for greasing future pans for when cooking chicken. 

The remaining liquid (stock) will be like a jelly, and you can store it in the fridge. When you serve the chicken to your cat, take a tablespoonful of the jellied stock and warm it in microwave or on the stove until it melts to liquid, then pour over the chicken.

Serve the chicken off the bone and without the skin. 

If the stools don't firm up after a couple of days on this diet then it would suggest there is some infection or parasites in the bowel.

If you want to cook white fish for him for a change, you need a saucepan half filled with boiling water and a plate placed on the top. Any white fish fillets will do (haddock, cod, or the Value packet of white fish fillets from Tesco) . Place a piece of fish on the plate and add a little water, about 3 tablespoonfuls. Cover with a saucepan lid or another plate. Steam for 15 minutes. You should be able to put a knife in it easily when cooked. Serve the fish with the liquid (the stock).


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I wonder if the white bits are dead tape worm? If so it would be natural for these to be eliminated for a while after worming. 
Great advice already by @chillminx - I hope you see some improvement soon in your cat xx


----------



## Flufflemunch (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think the white bits might be eggs as they were never moving?? There's lots of them though, like as small as salt. He's had just the chicken today so I will give a few more days of that and see how it goes. The vet gave me Drontal worker to give to him and says she won't do another just yet as its too soon and that one should have worked? Hoping he is just eliminating what's left of them and his stomach is just irritated or something. Like I said we had a cheat day yesterday as he had been to the vet for his X-ray and came home so hungry and ate like a tiny horse!!! His fur seems a little greasy today which always happens when he has a bad tummy 

Thanks for the chicken recipe, ugh, the things we do for our pets! My husband gets upset as I will cook chicken for the cat but not for him, haha. Can't say I love faffing around with dead chicken bits but have gotten used to it over the last few weeks as my cat will ignore it unless I hand feed it to him!!! Such a prince! Hopefully baking it will solve this though I will leave out the butter/greasing the pan bit.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Greasing the pan is purely to stop the meat sticking to the bottom.  I use the wrapping paper the butter comes in. Maybe you'll be lucky and the meat won't stick as you are adding water.


----------



## Flufflemunch (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi guys, after not going for 4 days, my cat went to the toilet normally last night, only for the diarrhoea to return with a vengeance this morning! 

I rushed him to the vet as he is also lethargic and not eating or grooming. They are testing his poop which might take up to 5 days and have given him a week's antibiotics.

Since we got home he is just laying in his box and gags whenever I approach him with food, so I've given up on doing that for now.

So upset how he could go downhill so quickly! He also has a slight temperature but the gagging is the worst thing! Also coinciding with the fact I lost a ring yesterday, I am sure he wouldn't eat it as he doesn't tend to show any interest in objects like jewellery but hopefully just a rubbish coincidence! The vet doesn't think he would have eaten a ring but the gagging is concerning me a lot as I've never seen this before.


----------



## Carl96 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi, wondering if you would be able to tell me what the vets said? My kitten has just suffered same thing. Constant pooing with white balls for over an hour and vets have no idea.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Carl96 said:


> Hi, wondering if you would be able to tell me what the vets said? My kitten has just suffered same thing. Constant pooing with white balls for over an hour and vets have no idea.


Hi, the OP has not been seen on the forum for over 4 years so you may not get a reply from her. It might be better to start a new thread with your question.


----------

